# Reverse camera installation



## drakensis (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am new to this community. I recently purchased a Cruze NG 2017 and it does not have a reverse camera.

I have been looking for an OEM to install with no luck.

I was wondering if some of you have any information about the camera I should purchase and any installation guides/tips for it.

Any help is very welcome


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

For starters, make sure that you trunk lid has the indention for the actual camera before you start; otherwise you may have to go with some aftermarket part versus the actual OEM part here.


----------

